# Coca Cola New Liskeard Bottle?



## cryptic (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of a Coca Cola bottle from New Liskeard?


----------



## Bixel (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup, a New Liskeard Straight sided coke....a nice bottle. Dont know what they are really worth, I have seen a few around and they do pop up on ebay now and again.

 Good find!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats really neat, I've lived in northern Ontario for a long time and never seen or found any others.  People around here can't recall there ever being a coca cola manufacturer in this area.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 19, 2010)

The New Liskeard Coke is a bottle that we dont see down here a whole lot, but I would think there are a fair number of them out there in reality. There is a very tough to find straight sided coke out of Port Arthur(Now known as Thunder Bay) I know for that there are 4 or 5 different variations of it. 

  Straight sided Canadian cokes in a whole are not easy to find in MOST areas, I have never found one, the closest Coke plant to me that would have used straight sided bottles would be out of Toronto, and thats 2.5 hrs down the road.


----------



## carleton (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, if anyone knows someone who has a New Liskeard bottle for sale (like in the picture) - I am VERY interested in finding one. 
 Thanks


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2013)

the post is old but still neat , i don't recall even seeing the bottle before . new liskeard is so small i'm surprised it had its own coca cola bottler  back then but maybe that was during the 1900 mining boom that area saw .


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2013)

i suspect your best chance of ever finding one is to dig somewhere in the area , i drove thru there once and remember there was alot of farms in the area . maybe get permission to dig one or find an abandoned property noboby cares about and dig there . and even if you don't find the coke bottle your likely to find other local bottles in the dump. 

 or go swimming if you saw any of my posts from the summer i found alot of bottles in muskoka that way . i'm sure there is some locations on lake temiskaming that have bottles if your checking near the towns and parks that lots of people visit . where i live i was checking old boat launches , parks and such .


----------



## cryptic (Apr 26, 2013)

I've seen thousands of bottles pulled out of the ground from around here and only two of them have been New Liskeard Coca Cola bottles.


----------

